# Welcome Back Beavis



## Guest

Welcome home Beavis.


----------



## tojo

*Re: September 15th Microskiff Mini Rally @ JBs*



> Welcome home Beavis.


I saw him today...still ugly...but all in one piece [smiley=smilie-applause.gif] [smiley=toast.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Welcome Home!!!


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

*Re: September 15th Microskiff Mini Rally @ JBs*

WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Bevis is back!


----------



## Guest

*Re: September 15th Microskiff Mini Rally @ JBs*

Beavis!! I wanna see your bote!!! if u have it, u know what I mean! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl

Here is a little welcome home gift for you. 

[smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif]


----------



## beavis

I like it Tom!!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

hey beavis.... [smiley=stfu2.gif] 

welcome home. where did you go? to [smiley=stfu2.gif] land? lol

jk, really!

hope you had a good time wherever you went.


----------



## JRH

Glad you made it home safe. Let's go fishing.


----------



## Guest

> hope you had a good time wherever you went.


Beavis leaves the states to go play in the sand box.  He calls it "werk".


----------



## iMacattack

Glad your back!


----------



## Tom_C

Welcome Home!!! We need to go fishing  on the Classic


----------



## orlgheenoer

Welcome Home RJ, we need to go fishing sometime in the Gheenoe 

and remeber that Hells bay is the best thing since Bubble gum.


----------



## Guest

> Welcome Home RJ, we need to go fishing ...
> 
> and remeber that Hells bay is the best thing since Bubba...


  


Look who popped in. ;D ;D Are you going to show or study? :-/ :-/


----------



## Guest

Tanner Peterson!!!


----------



## MATT

Good to have you back safe RJ.
Call me next time you run south to see your pops and we will put the boat in.


----------

